# 2010 Nissan Versa Hatchback S Model Upgrades



## nissanronin (Dec 10, 2015)

Good morning!

New to the forums here and I tried using the search function, but I could not find anything in regards to the following:

1. If I purchase the keyless remotes that are sold on Amazon will they work with my 2010 Nissan Versa Hatchback S Model? Just bought this model and it only has a regular key (no alarm)
2. Rear door: can I lock this? I noticed that I just have to walk up to the rear door and open it with ease - does that mean anyone can do the same???


Thanks!


----------

